# The Boss & Lina Thread *Moved from chihuahua questions *



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

So I don't have to keep making new threads to update everyone, I thought I'd just designate one to them .

*1/17/08:* So far I've gotten about 4 e-mails about them from real people. 1 person said that Lina was a perfect match for them but that Boss wouldn't fit in. She said that if I ever decided to adopt them individually that she would love her. Another girl e-mailed me and said that her kids have been around small dogs including a *teacup* yorkie..which sent up a red flag anyway and I probably wouldn't have liked them. So that's for the better. I still have a couple more e-mails out though that haven't been responded to yet.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Where are you located? The states? The UK?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is in IL, if you look in the right hand corner of members threads it sometimes says where they are from


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah..what she said lol.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Actually there may be such a thing as a Teacup Yorkie? I am thinking that in some breeds there are miniature and teacups? Or I guess it is possible that it is a breeder term but it seems like I had been told before that there is a Teacup Yorkie and Poodle? Does anyone know if this true? Now I am curious, LOL!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

There's no teacup anythings but it seems to keep showing up in front of more and more breeds lol. There are toy, miniature and standard poodles though (they go by height). The teacup thing is the same with chis.. just a ploy to get people to think they have something rare and spend more money.

Goodluck with the rehoming! I'm sorry to see them go


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Kristin:

I logged on Petfinder and read your post for Lina and Boss. I'm so sorry that you have to give them up. I know it's heartbreaking for you, and you're doing your best to find a loving forever home for your fur babies.  

My husband and I are considering adopting one more chi as a sibling buddy for our 2-year old Bella. I fell in love with your Lina and Boss, and would love to give them a forever home. On the other hand, my husband doesn't want 3 chihuahuas at this time due to our busy work schedules. When we're home from work, we take Bella almost everywhere with us and spend time bonding, playing, and cuddling with her. Bella is much loved, happy, healthy, and spoiled rotten. 

Would you consider letting us adopt one of your chis if you can't find a forever family that could take both Lina and Boss together? We do not live close by, but are about 3 to 3.5 hours one-way from your home. We have no children and own our home with a secured, fenced in backyard. Bella is our only pet. Most of all, we love all our chihuahuas as our fur children. You already know how passionate we are about chihuahuas. :love6:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

That would be amazing if you could take one, Bella's mom!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Bella's Mom said:


> Hi Kristin:
> Would you consider letting us adopt one of your chis if you can't find a forever family that could take both Lina and Boss together? We do not live close by, but are about 3 to 3.5 hours one-way from your home. We have no children and own our home with a secured, fenced in backyard. Bella is our only pet. Most of all, we love all our chihuahuas as our fur children. You already know how passionate we are about chihuahuas. :love6:


That would be amazing! I would gladly adopt to you . I was so hoping that someone from the board would want to take at least 1 of them on. And I'd still be able to keep in touch . Did you have 1 in mind? Have you talked about it with your hubby yet? I'd be more willing to split them up if someone on here was taking him/her.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Kristin,

My husband and I would definitely keep in touch with you if we adopt your fur baby. We still keep in touch with Bella's previous family by sending them updated photos and information about her (it is 1 year since we adopted Bella). 

Could you post recent photos of Lina and Boss (my computer wouldn't allow me to open the photos of them in your older posts - all I got were small red boxes with an "x")? Please tell us more about their individual personalities. I know from your previous posts that Lina is 3 years old and Boss is 2 years old. _Our first choice would be Lina just because we've always owned female chihuahuas. However, we want to choose the one who gets along best with Bella. _

Any suggestions from other experienced posters on this board who have at least 2 chihuahuas in their family?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow that would be great Bellas mom  


Actually for me my boys are better than my girls. My girls have a tendency to be grouchy with the other dogs :lol:


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bella's mom, I am so happy you and your husband are thinking about adopting one of them. :angel10: I hope it works out, for everyone's sake.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

*Lina*
She is what I call a "princess". She's very dainty and girly. She loves to be dressed up and loves to be toted around. In fact, sometimes I think she'd rather be carried on walks than actually walk lol. She loves her bath too. She hates cold weather and refuses to go outside if there is any kind of wet stuff on the ground. She's scared of storms (she hides behind the toilet  ). She loves to cuddle and is VERY playful. She's got tons of energy but can be quiet and sweet too. She's trained to go outside as well as on a pee pad (I don't know which one you do..) but she still has accidents (she always has). She's a pretty easy going dog too. She knows basic commands, "Bring it", "No", "Sit", and "Stay". She's really smart . She's spayed (has been since she was about 6mo.) and up to date on all shots. She loves pretty much everybody. It does take her a little while to get used to someone new though, especially guys. Which I don't know why that is because I've had her since she was about 3mo. and she has never been mistreated by any male (or female for that matter). Once she warms up to you though she's VERY loving and is a "kisser" lol.

*Boss*
He's what you might call, adventurous lol. He looves to be outside running around, and is FULL of energy. I've had him since he was 5wks old and so he's pretty much a mama's boy and once again, he takes faster to females than males. He's good with other small dogs, big dogs scare him though. He's a cuddle bug too but has a hard time just "being still" if someone else is up moving around. He wants to be where the action is at all times lol. He loves to go on walks! Doesn't care too much for clothes or being in a bag or anything..he does like to be carried though if we go in crowd. He's got a sensitive tummy too, so far he hasn't kept any kind of store bought chew down, they make him sick right away. I usually get them from a dog bakery now..or make my own . He is also neutered and up to date on his shots. Oh, he's not very good with kids, he loves Gaige but other kids get on his nerves I guess.

I'm trying to post pictures now, my computer is NOT agreeing with me though lol.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you for the detailed information on Lina and Boss. We're looking forward to seeing their photos.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I got some pics up


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Kristin,

Today I saw your recent photos of Lina and Boss - they're precious and adorable. I'll show the photos to my husband this evening when we're home from work. 

I feel so sad that you have to give them up for adoption, knowing how much you love them. You're a good Mommy to them. I wish that an apartment or mobile home would be available to you that would permit 2 small dogs (why do many landlords not understand about 2 small chis living in an apartment?). 

Both Lina and Boss would be perfect sibling buddies for Bella. It's so difficult for us to choose one of them. I'll email you privately our phone number and our decision soon. 

Thank you for considering us in the adoption of one of your precious chi babies. We will give him/her a loving forever home.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I really hoped you could have both, can you sweet talk hubby!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree with sullysmum cant you talk your hubby into getting both??


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sure we all would hope they could be adopted together. I don't think we should make Bellasmom feel bad about not taking both If she can adopt 1 she's doing a wonderful thing


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree with Alisha. Just knowing that 1 of my pups is going to someone I already trust, is a huge relief to me. I know that should Bellasmom decide to adopt 1 of my pups, that she will give him/her the same love and attention that I gave them. And that is just fabulous!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Kristen, do you mind if I cross post this on another dog forum I'm on? There may be a member in the mid west who would like to add a chi to their family.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I am going to tell my sister in law as she is wanting to adopt a female. She currently has a Chi that she rescued about two years ago and they spoil him ROTTEN! Their current Chi has a better life than some of the kids I know!  

I know she was looking for a girl and the one she is trying to rescue currently has been ill with pneumonia. I'm going to tell my sister in law in case Bella's Mom chooses Boss.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Alisha said:


> I'm sure we all would hope they could be adopted together. I don't think we should make Bellasmom feel bad about not taking both If she can adopt 1 she's doing a wonderful thing



No wasnt trying to make her feel bad, just wondered if she could sweet talk hubby, i know most of us can,lol.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I wasnt trying to make anyone feel bad either. I hope no one got offended.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

No, I'm not offended. I understand.

If it were up to me alone, I would take both Lina and Boss because my heart is talking to me. However, my husband is correct when he points out that 3 fur-kids would be too much for us right now due to our busy work schedules/careers. Even though the chis have one another, each chi still needs individual one-on-one love, attention, and time from their human parents every single day. 

We were never a multiple dog family before. This is the first time we’re considering adding a second chihuahua, and we're excited and nervous about picking the right sibling buddy for Bella.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh this fabulous news YAYYY!  bellas mom yout doing a wonderful thing!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Jessie- that would be just fine


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Kristin:

My husband and I are still deciding - it's quite difficult for us to chose one. Lina and Boss are both precious chis. We'll email you privately with our decision and phone number soon over this weekend. Thank you for your patience. 

P.S. Bella is excited about getting a new sibling buddy, but she won't tell us if she wants a sister or a brother.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

What wonderful news - i have been checking up on this situation since you first posted and i am so glad Bellas mum will have one


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Bella's Mom said:


> Hi Kristin:
> 
> My husband and I are still deciding - it's quite difficult for us to chose one. Lina and Boss are both precious chis. We'll email you privately with our decision and phone number soon over this weekend. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> P.S. Bella is excited about getting a new sibling buddy, but she won't tell us if she wants a sister or a brother.


No problem. Take your time . I'm just glad that you're considering 1 of them.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here in NC I saw an ad on Craigslist today where someone had lost their Lhasa (sp?) at 16 yrs old and were looking for another small dog for a companion to be loved and spoiled and I thought of you. I just wish you werent so darned faraway:-(


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah. It seems like anyone e-mailing me about them is quite a few miles from me. I wouldn't mind a little road trip but I can't ship them..I'm not comfortable with that.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Kristin,

I just sent you a private message about our decision.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Bella's mom I am dying to know which one you have decided to take I hope Kristin announces it soon!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I suppose it's no big secret lol, so I'll tell everyone that I'm just over joyed that Bella's mom (and dad lol) have decided to adopt my Lina . I couldn't be happier with the home they will provide her and I know that she'll be very loved and so spoiled with them . And as much as I hate to see her go (she's my princess..) I'm so happy that she's going to someone i trust.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I know she'll be loved & spoiled BellasMom is such a sweetheart


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

pinkprincess21 said:


> I suppose it's no big secret lol, so I'll tell everyone that I'm just over joyed that Bella's mom (and dad lol) have decided to adopt my Lina . I couldn't be happier with the home they will provide her and I know that she'll be very loved and so spoiled with them . And as much as I hate to see her go (she's my princess..) I'm so happy that she's going to someone i trust.


My husband and I are happy that Kristin would let us adopt one of her beautiful chi babies. Lina's personality reminds us of our late 15-year chihuahua dog-ter who passed away in 2006. We'll love Lina and spoil her, just like Bella. 

Of course, I will post updates and photos of Lina (with Bella) on this Board, and keep in touch with Kristin about Lina's adjustment in her new forever home. 

:cheer: Bella is so excited about getting Lina as her big sister to hang out with while their Mommy and Daddy are at work. She'll teach Lina how to wrap her new Mommy and Daddy around her paws in no time.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Awww this is wonderful news!!! I am so happy for Lina!! |

When do you get her?????


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

~IloveHelloKitty~ said:


> Awww this is wonderful news!!! I am so happy for Lina!! |
> 
> When do you get her?????



Kristin will be calling me to discuss the adoption arrangements.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats great news and i cant wait to see pictures of them together............is there any news on Boss's adoption with anyone?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

That is great news, I agree she is going to a great home XXXXX

Congratulations Bella's mom (sorry I dont know your name).. anyway it will be changing soon to Bella & lina's mom


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats!!! This is soooooo Fabulous!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i think it's awesome bella's mom!  she is one lucky chi


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Rubyfox said:


> Congratulations Bella's mom (sorry I dont know your name).. anyway it will be changing soon to Bella & lina's mom


Yes, I'll have to change my User Name and update my Siggy.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats on getting Lina. I had a feeling that Bella might want a sister & not a stinky little brother!! LOL I bet you & your husband are soo excited to get her.

Kristin are you any closer to finding Boss a great new home? He is such a cutie I wish I was closer to you Id love to have him.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, that's great news! I'm SO happy that you can adopt her


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

:cheer: :love5: Congrats to everyone involved! I'm so glad everything has worked out so wonderfully!!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh what great news!  she sure is one lucky girl!....
So come on guys whos gonna give Boss a home?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Any updates on Boss & Lina?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Kristin's internet service was down and she couldn't retrieve my phone number that was in my private message sent to her. Anyway, we're back in contact via private messages again. 

Kristin and I will talk to each other on the phone to make arrangements for the adoption of Lina. My husband and I want to bring Lina home sooner rather than later.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

thats great news Im so glad that you could give Lina a home.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Kirstin,

I just sent you a private message about where we could meet.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Sounds like a plan 

It was so awesome talking to on the phone also. Hopefully my internet works OK in this nasty snow (10in. here)..this morning I couldn't get on at all. Pfft. I'll try hard to stay in contact though..at least we exchanged phone numbers lol. My phone always works.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Kristin, I'm very happy that you found Lina such a wonderful home. I know it must break your heart to have to give her up, but it must put your mind at ease knowing she'll be loved and spoiled 

Any news about a home for baby Boss?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Nothing yet. I've got my fingers crossed though.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

This is to update the members of this forum who are sending me PM's asking when I'm getting Lina.

Due to heavy snow storms (we've had 40 inches of snow since this January) and dangerous driving conditions, Kristin aka PinkPrincess21 and I decided to move the adoption date of Lina to later this month when the weather is safer for driving. We live about _* 4 hours one-way driving in **good weather *_from each other.

We're excited about adopting Lina. As soon as my husband and I bring Lina home, we will post photos and updates. :foxes_207:


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us posted! My fingers are crossed for the weather to clear up and that you have a safe trip for picking Lina up.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi everyone:

*We're bringing Lina home this Saturday, February 23rd.* The meteorologist forecasts sunshine, no snow, high of 32 degrees for Saturday. (We have had 60 inches of snow since January 1st.)

Since Kristin aka PinkPrincess21 and I live about 4-hours one way from each other, we're meeting each other half-way (thank you, Kristin). My husband and I are bringing Bella to meet Lina in a neutral place. We're finally getting Lina, our second fur baby. :cheer:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm so glad how this all worked out  have a safe drive


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

How Exciting & A Happy Ending


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

:cheer: I am so happy for you and Bella!!!! I am also so happy for Kristin!! She has found a wonderful home for Lina!! :love5:


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so happy for you!! :cheer:


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awww congrats please post lots of pics. im so glad for you both.


----------

